# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Chùm Tour Du Xuân Nhâm Thìn 2012 Tại Đà Nẵng

## ductrung

*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH ĐÀ NẴNG XANH - DANANG GREEN TRAVEL
Xin gửi đến Qúy Khách Hàng Chùm Tour Du Xuân Nhâm Thìn 2012:
(Vui lòng liên hệ công ty để nhận Lì xì đầu năm)*

*VIẾNG 3 CHÙA LINH ỨNG - CẦU PHÚC LỘC ĐẦU NĂM
700.000đ/khách*
Nói về Đà Nẵng, có lẽ cần cả một chuyên đề dài mấy kì mới có thể tạm gọi là đầy đủ về con người và danh lam, thắng cảnh nơi đây. Hội tụ của vẻ đẹp “non xanh nước biếc”, Đà Nẵng được xem như “hòn ngọc xanh” của miền Trung. Với tour du lịch này Dantourist  muốn đưa các bạn dạo quanh một vòng Đà Nẵng với điểm đến là “Linh Ứng Tự” với ba nơi tọa lạc tạo thành một thế vòng kiềng vững vàng trong lòng thành phố. Cả ba ngôi chùa Linh Ứng đều nằm trên những địa thế rất đẹp, rất thiêng liêng mà cũng không kém phần thơ mộng.
7h00: Xe và HDV đón tại điểm hẹn tại TP Đà Nẵng.
7h30: Tham quan Non Nước, Chùa Linh Ứng 1 xây dựng vào thế kỷ XVI.
9h00: Khởi hành đi Bà Nà.Tham quan Chùa Linh Ứng 2.
11h30: Ăn trưa tại Bà Nà, Tham quan các điểm du lịch tại Bà Nà
14h30 : Rời hệ thống cáp treo 
16h00: Tham quan Chùa Linh Ứng 3 tại Sơn Trà.
17h30: Trẩ khách tại điểm đón ban đầu.

*NGŨ HÀNH SƠN – HỘI AN - DU XUÂN DÂN GIAN
550.000đ/khách*
Ngũ Hành Sơn với năm ngọn núi được nằm theo hệ Ngũ Hành là một kiệt tác của thiên nhiên ban tặng cho thành phố Đà Nẵng. Nhìn từ trên cao Ngũ Hành Sơn giống như một bàn tay của Trời ấn định nơi đây là vùng đất thiêng. Tại đây trên ngon Thuỷ Sơn còn có hai ngôi Chùa cổ Tam Thai, Linh Ứng.
Phố Cổ Hội An vào thế kỷ thứ XV-XVII là một thương cảnh sầm uất và là nơi giao thương của nhiều nền văn hoá đa quốc gia. Các công trình kiến trúc tại Phố cổ Hội An hầu nhưng được bảo tồn nguyên vẹn và là di tích sống cho một nền văn hoá đa dân tộc.

Tour khởi hành vào buổi Sáng:
7h30: Đón khách tại Đà Nẵng
8h00: Tham quan Ngũ Hành Sơn các hang động, Chùa Linh Ứng, Tam Thai.
9h30: Tiếp tục khởi hành đi Hội An
10h00: Tham quan Hội An : Chùa Cầu, Hội Quán..mua sắm.
12h00: Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng
13h30: Khởi hàng về Đà Nẵng 
14h30: Trả khách tại điểm đón ban đầu

Tour khởi hành vào buổi Chiều:
15h00: Đón khách tại Đà Nẵng
15h30: Tham quan Ngũ Hành Sơn các hang động, Chùa Linh Ứng, Tam Thai.
17h00: Tiếp tục khởi hành đi Hội An
18h00: Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng
19h00: Tham quan Hội An : Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Hội Quán..mua sắm.
20h30: Khởi hàng về Đà Nẵng 
21h30: Trả khách tại điểm đón ban đầu

*CÙ LAO CHÀM - VUI TẾT BIỂN ĐẢO 
600.000đ/ khách*
Nằm cách bờ biển Cửa Đại 15 hải lý( Hội An, Quảng Nam), Cù Lao Chàm là một cụm quần Đảo bao gồm 8 hòn Đảo : Hòn Mồ, Hòn Dài, Hòn Lao, Hồn Khô Mẹ, Hòn Khô Con, Hòn Lá, Hòn Tai, Hòn Ông. Đặc biệt là nguồn hải sản và nguồn tài nguyên yến sào. Các rạn san hô ở khu vực biển Cù Lao Chàm được các nhà khoa học đánh giá cao và đưa vào danh sách bảo vệ. Cù Lao Chàm được UNESCO công nhận là khu dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới.
7h30: Đón khách tại Đà Nẵng
8h15: Khởi hành đi Cù Lao bằng Cano cao tốc 
8h45: Tham quan Bãi Làng, Âu thuyền, Chùa Hải Tạng, Khu bảo tồn biển
10h30: Lặn biển ( Snorkeling)
12h00: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng
14h00: Tạm biệt Cù Lao Chàm
15h30: Trả khách điển đón ban đầu

*BÀ NÀ – NÚI CHÚA - TẾT VỀ TRÊN ĐỈNH CAO ĐÀO CHUÔNG NỞ RỘ*
650.000đ/ khách       
Bà Nà - Núi Chúa là một dãy núi thuộc huyện Hòa Vang cách Đà Nẵng 40 km về phía Tây Nam, cao 1.487 m so với mực nước biển. Nhiệt độ trung bình hàng năm từ 17 dến 20oC
Ở Bà Nà, du khách sẽ cảm nhận được bốn mùa riêng biệt trong một ngày: sáng - xuân, trưa - hạ, chiều - thu, tối - đông và khác với Đà Lạt là không bị ẩm ướt vì các cơn mưa nhỏ. Đặc biệt khi cơn mưa xuất hiện, chúng ta được xem mưa rơi xung quanh sườn núi mà phần đỉnh vẫn luôn khô ráo, vẫn trời mây quang tạnh, không khí thoáng đãng mát mẽ. So với Tam Đảo, Đà Lạt, Bà Nà có ưu thế hơn về tầm nhìn toàn cảnh. Từ trên những mỏm núi, du khách có thể bao quát cả một không gian mênh mông: biển cả, thành phố Đà Nẵng, những cánh đồng lúa xanh tận chân trời...
7h30: Đón khách tại Đà Nẵng
8h30: Thưởng ngoại trên hệ thống cáp treo hiện đại nhất Đông Nam Á
9h00: Chinh phục đỉnh cao.( Đỉnh Núi Chúa)
10h00: Tham quan Bà Nà Bynight, Chùa Linh Ứng, Vườn Lộc Uyển, Quan Âm Cát.
11h30: Rời hệ thống cáp treo.
12h30: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tham quan tự do tại nhà hàng cổ.
14h30: Đưa quý khách về điểm đón ban đầu

DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM :
1. Vận Chuyển :
- Xe du lịch đời mới, hệ thống máy lạnh, lái xe kinh nghiệm.
- Tàu, thuyền du lịch, tại các điểm du lịch sông nước.
- Vé cáp treo, vé tham quan du lịch tại các điểm du lịch trong lịch trình.
- Vé tắm buồn khoáng
2. Ăn uống :
- Ăn theo chương trình
3. Hướng dẫn viên :
- Vui vẻ, nhiệt tình, hướng dẫn viên suốt hành trình.
4. Bảo hiểm  :  
- Trọn tour theo quy định của bảo hiểm Bảo Việt 10.000.000đ/vụ
5. Nước Suối:
- 1.000ml /người/ngày
6. Qùa tặng  :  
- Mũ du lịch, khăn lạnh.

KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
1.1. Ăn uống ngoài chương trình, điện thoại, giặc là, các chi phí cá nhân khác.
1.2. Vé máy bay, tàu hỏa trong chương trình.
1.3. VAT.

GIÁ TRẺ EM:
1.4. Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính nhưng người lớn.
1.5. Trẻ em từ 1 – 5 tuổi miễn phí. Nếu đoàn có 04 trẻ em trở lên cứ 02 tính 50% vé.
1.6. Trẻ em từ 5 – 12 tuổi tính 50% vé dịch vụ.
1.7. Trẻ em từ 1 – 5 tuổi miễn phí dịch vụ như đối với chương trình Bà Nà nếu cao 1m sẽ mất tiền vé cáp treo.

GHI CHÚ:
1.8.  Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm đầy đủ các thông tin cá nhân, điện thoại liên lạc.
1.9. Trẻ em từ 1 đến 5 tuổi miễn phí( ăn chung với bố mẹ), 6 đến 11 tính ½ suất ăn( ăn riêng +vé  
cáp treo) , 12 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn.    

*CHI TIẾT ĐẶT TOUR DU LỊCH XIN VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ
CÔNG TY DU LICH ĐÀ NẴNG XANH - DANANG GREEN TRAVEL*
Add: Lô 25K9 Khu Đại Địa Bảo, Sơn Trà, Đà Nẵng
Tel: (+84 511) 247.5555 – Fax: (+84 511) 3.917.854
Hp: Mr Trung ; 0974.818106  - 0904.14.30.14
ID,yahoo: danangopentour
Web: www.danangxanh.com - www.dananggreen.com
Email: [email]info@danangxanh.com

----------

